# Aeroponic  -tips, suggestions and need to know info.



## Barbapopa (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello, I am finally going to be making the leap from soil /hydro to an aeroponics system utilizing a SOG grow method under 3 600w lights in a room 8 x 8.  I have been doing a lot of research on aeroponics and there seems to be a lot of benefits to going with aero.   Still I have some questions.
  Basically what I am looking for is some tips from you aero experts, things that you think anyone who is looking to use an aero setup should know.  For example, on one post in this forum,  Eggman suggested using marbles as a medium to place into a net cup.  Seems simple, yet brilliant!  Much better than those expanded clay pellets, those things need to be washed before and after being used and getting the roots out is a major pain in the butt.  Glass marbles can be boiled in a large pot or placed in a mesh sack and put in the dishwasher to clean.  Plus marbles do not drop off little bits to clog pumps/sprayers like the pellets do.  Again, it seems simple yet it is something a newbie aeroponic system user would not even think of.
  Anything that you think will help will be greatly appreciated.
  [FONT=&quot]PS, any strains that would you prefer for this type of setup are also appreciated, always looking for good producing smoke. :bong:
[/FONT]


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 2, 2008)

Marbles is a bad idea. For one they hold no moisture or air, two removing salt build up on marbles will not be that easy. What type of system are you looking to get? The system I have came with an in-line filter so clogs are not an issue. I added another in-line filter to my set-up so I can run powdered nutes and organics and never have to worry about the filter. Strains really will not be an issue, you can grow any of them in it. 3 600w lights in that room will not be adequate, you will need one more 600 to effeciently light the room. Trust me I run 2 1000 w lights in a 7x7 room and wish I had 4. Hydroton is cheap. I got a 50 liter bag for like $35 and it is enough to fill 24 4 inch net cups about 10 times. So that would be 10-12 harvests before you would have to buy a new bag. The money you save in smoke for the next 3 years should more then pay for another bag when the time comes. I just throw mine away at the end of the cycle. Why even bother trying to save it, time is money, well at least to me it is. I have an Aerojet 4 from botanicare and love it. It is well made and easy to maintain. It will also fit perfect in that size room and give you about 1 foot on all 4 sides to work around. They offer it with 24 4" net pots or 16 5" net pots. So depending on how big you are going to let them get they have the right size. I have grown 5 ft. + tall plants in the 4 inch pots so in a SOG the 24 would best suit you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

As Buddyluv said, marbles are not a good medium.  I reuse my hydrotron all the time.  It is really not hard to clean and is really one of the best mediums for hydroponics.


----------



## aeroman (Dec 2, 2008)

This is just me, and I'm sure many will disagree with me, but I don't use any medium.  I use 1/2" Styrofoam.  i use a 3" hole saw and cut out disks that fit inside the top of the pot.  I drill a 1/4" hole in the center of the styrofoam.  I slide the clone through that hole.   As the stem grows the styrofoam is soft enough to allow for expansion.  that'a just my two cent on the subject.  I have not seen any decrease in yield using this method.  I used those clay rocks for years and hated them.


----------



## Tater (Dec 2, 2008)

Aeroman do you ever have problems with your plants tumbling over or anything like that?  Sounds like a decent idea for an aero system.


----------



## Barbapopa (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree the clay pellets work great, however they suck to maintain.  Even if I throw them out after each cycle, the should really be washed off thoroughly before use. Buddyluv mentions an inline filter, maybe that is the answer.  I used them in the past and got a great crop and was not happy about the medium.  What type of filter are you using Buddy, and do you find it necessary to wash the pellets before use?
I am considering a 4th light as well.  Nothing is written in stone, which is why I want some other aero users input on this before I spend a dime.  Thanks for your input thus far.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 2, 2008)

4th light is a must. The filter I use came with my kit but can be bought through Botanicare as a separate unit for 25 bucks. I just wash it out with a soft toothbrush every res change and everything is all good. I will tell you to stay away from organics and powdered nutes till you have a good feel for your set-up because they require much more maintenance. I have a lot of time on my hands in the winter so I can tend to the unit much more. In the summer I would only run Liquid Nutes. I recommend an Aerojet but to each their own. My unit is very easy to use and maintain, Pretty straight foward after you dial in temps and lighting. Take a look at the link in my sig the results speak for themselves.


----------



## aeroman (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't have a problem with plants falling over.  I train mine plus the roots fill the cup fast.  the styro holds the stalk also.I seen a couple questions about filters.  I not sure if this is what every one is talking about, I filter my pumps with nylons.  The cheap ones from dollar stores.  I use the foot and toss them when they get worn.  I take my pumps apart and clean them a lot.


----------

